# See what you will......



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

..through my window. This is what I've been wasting my time on today...:wink:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

This is so beautiful! I love your use of color in this painting.


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

Thanks Terry. You're more than kind...:smile:


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

I really, really like this.


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

Thanks Susan. Just for interest sake this one is the difference between using flash and without when taking pics with my camera. I have to be careful and try to get as near to the painting as possible..The first one without flash is the nearest.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Which one is the truer rendering?


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

Susan Mulno said:


> Which one is the truer rendering?


As always Susan, the truth seems to lie somewhere between the two. As I've said, my camera isn't expensive and I claim no skills at all as a photographer.


----------

